# Smoking for a wedding for 200 people!! Need Advice/Help on when to start!!??



## beng802 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi all... I am smoking/cooking for a wedding which is happening at 2PM Saturday. I will be smoking 50-60lbs of brisket and 50-60lbs of pork butts. Also 60lbs of chicken which i was thinking would be easier to grill right at the wedding then smoke??

I am smoking on a 250 Gal oil tank smoker.  My plan was ti start at like 10AM Friday morning.. I would rather have the food done before the wedding then to be waiting on it. Would really like some info on my starting time Have never smoked this much at once..

Also would a half of cord of wood be enough? or would i need more.

Thanks all!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Sep 25, 2017)

Can I come and eat?


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 26, 2017)

Beng802 said:


> Hi all... I am smoking/cooking for a wedding which is happening at 2PM Saturday. I will be smoking 50-60lbs of brisket and 50-60lbs of pork butts. Also 60lbs of chicken which i was thinking would be easier to grill right at the wedding then smoke??
> I am smoking on a 250 Gal oil tank smoker.  My plan was ti start at like 10AM Friday morning.. I would rather have the food done before the wedding then to be waiting on it. Would really like some info on my starting time Have never smoked this much at once..
> Also would a half of cord of wood be enough? or would i need more.
> Thanks all!



You don't mention a few things
1. What temp are you cooking at? That will help determine cooking time.
2. How much meat does your smoker hold?

I would do the pork butts the day before. Pull the pork butts and reheat the day of the wedding.
Chicken what are you going to be cooking? Quarters, half's ?? But you can smoke them the day of the wedding.

Briskets will be a tougher cook if it was me I would do an all nighter smoking them.
Your going to need help with smoking!!
Give yourself some extra time with the brisket. They like rest so they can be done a few hours early.

Good Luck!


----------

